
U.R. Rao has died - sohkamyung
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/11/world/asia/ur-rao-dead-india-space-program.html
======
swatkat
Prof. UR Rao was instrumental in developing space applications, launch vehicle
technology, cryogenic engine project, space science missions of Indian space
program. He was also instrumental in setting up ISRO's commercial arm Antrix
Corporation[0], which provides space application and launch services worldwide
and generate revenue for ISRO. Most recently, he was laying out plans for
ISRO's Venus mission. Now, payload selection is going on for Venus mission[1].
Before coming back to India, Rao was one of the prime experimenters of NASA's
Mariner 2, Pioneer 6/7/8/9, and Explorer 34/41 missions. Godspeed, and rest in
peace.

These are some interesting interviews of Prof. UR Rao:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiJ1yRrNRO8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiJ1yRrNRO8)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6aZXl-
eLEQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6aZXl-eLEQ)

ISRO's tribute to Prof UR Rao:
[http://www.isro.gov.in/update/28-jul-2017/tribute-to-
prof-u-...](http://www.isro.gov.in/update/28-jul-2017/tribute-to-prof-u-r-rao)

[0] [http://www.antrix.gov.in/](http://www.antrix.gov.in/)

[1] [http://www.firstpost.com/tech/news-analysis/isro-mission-
to-...](http://www.firstpost.com/tech/news-analysis/isro-mission-to-venus-
gets-rs-10-lakh-sanctioned-is-looking-for-proposals-of-science-
experiments-3917779.html)

~~~
rajathagasthya
Great summary of Prof. UR Rao's contributions. Him, along with APJ Abdul Kalam
have had such a massive impact to Indian space program (and defense tech in
case of Kalam), it's a great loss with both of them passing away in the last
couple of years.

------
shriphani
What an inspiring story! I love that innate sense of purpose, where a top
practitioner is getting their hands dirty, working real hard, putting their
training to good use but also has a grand positive vision for the future of
society. A life well lived!

------
thetruthseeker1
Thanks swatkat for a good gist. I found it odd that the nytimes mentioned a
yoga study which I would guess was not among his super critical contributions
and the purpose of which may have a fun study/angle to it like Alan Shepard
playing golf on moon.

------
bprasanna
May his soul rest in peace.

------
slolean13
Rest in peace sir, Jai Hind!

~~~
mevric
Truly a big loss.

